# Godchildren....... what do you get them?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I became a godparent this year. My friend with the four kids became a grandma and asked me to be godparent. It's nice because it made realise how mature and responsible her oldest daughter is.

The question I have here, as I mentioned to my husband that I would get a gift certificate for GBP100 for her son / my godson. So he says, well, you spend $50 on your nieces for Christmas (I was rather proud of the deals that I scored for them on Off Fifth Avenue with the promo codes) but a £100 on your godson.

That does get you thinking.......

Any of you who have children / niblings (nieces and nephews) and godchildren, have you thought out your gifting policy? Just curious to hear other people's opinions.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I am both a God Parent and have named others to be for our children. These were requested in a religious nature. They and I were in attendance at the baptism. We have never given nor received gifts at Christmas as part of this duty but do give/receive on birthdays and graduations. Since it is a religious post many gifts have been spiritual in nature. A bible, a patron saint medal or things of that nature at younger ages. The card is always religious. As they get order, a US Savings bond each year has been the traditional gift.

I would speak with the requester to ask what duties are requested with the honor.


----------

